# anyone feed their Chi raw fruits and veggies?



## 1st timer (Aug 23, 2016)

Would like to know what have you tried when it comes to fruits and veggies?


----------



## queenladydragon (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes I do. My Hunley eats:

raw - carrots, brocolli will eat this steamed as well as green beans

fruits - blue berries, watermelon, peaches, apples, banana, strawberries and occassionally pineapple.

He has sampled dried fruits as well, but not keen on them. Just give a sample of it and see how they react.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I feed small amounts of green veg, usually kale, broccoli, spinach and herbs.
Small amounts of fruit (mostly berries) as treats.
I avoid starchy veg (parsnip, sweet potato, carrot, pumpkin etc) and blitz the veg in a food processor to make it more digestible


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I appreciate Stella saying she used a food processor for the vegies . Most dogs don't digest vegies well, unless they are broken down.


----------



## 1st timer (Aug 23, 2016)

So far i've given apple and cucumber.


----------



## BeeBee (Oct 7, 2013)

Veggies: mostly peas and beans that I mix into his food. And carrot (only a small piece; not a whole carrot, obviously lol).

Fruit: banana 

I tried apple once and he didn't digest it well. 

I should try berries soon.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Yes my chis love fruits and veggies! They love nibbling on raw carrots (and it's good for their teeth), but as treats they love berries, bananas, apples, broccoli stems, melon, cucumber, courgette, green beans, peas, etc. Basically they're not picky at all. lol Lilo doesn't like leafy greens, but Rocky even eats kale and spinach too if I drop some on the floor while preparing food.


----------



## Kraken (Mar 3, 2015)

Kraken loves fruit and veggies!

His absolute favourite is baby carrots, and every once in a long while(because they're basically sugar) he gets a steamed carrot. He's also very happy with small pieces of lettuce, spinach, cucumber slices, sugar snap peas, berries, small pieces of apple.

It really doesn't add any nutritional value since it isn't blended, but its definitely better than giving him over processed treats.


----------

